# Wo bekomme ich preisgünstig WLAN Karte für einen CF-Slot



## Nightcrawler (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine preisgünstige WLAN Karte für meinen CF-Slot am Laptop.

Habe leider keinen PCMCIA SLOT am Laptop.

Könnt Ihr mir da ein paar gute Onlineshops empfehlen.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Mai 2004)

moin


Wie wäre es denn mal mit bei google.de Suchen?!

Hab auf anhieb das heir gefunden: http://www.widget.de/shop/scripts/startprodukte.asp?G=20&T=202&U=2023&A=7165


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

